# D865GBF cpu speed problems



## cg84 (Oct 22, 2004)

i have an Intel D865gbf board, a p4 2.66 ghz processor & 256MB ddr266 ram. earlier i had an asrock P4i45GL board. the problem is, ever since i've changed my board, the CPU speed has been locked at 2Ghz. In windows system properties, it shows the processor speed as 2.66GHz in the procesor name and right below it, the running speed as 2.00GHz. In the intel system info options on the board CD, FSB is 533 MHz while CPU speed in 2.00B Ghz. ditto for BIOS. and when i ran BIOS in configure mode(by changing the jumper settings on the board), under the maintenance options, the speed selection ratio was locked at 15(it was 20 in the previous board, adjustable of course)
when i ran the intel processor frequency ID utility, the FSB freq was reported to be 531 mhz and a note said that the processor was not a stock production processor. this PC was originally a Zenith model before i changed my mobo. now, since intel boards lock the cpus at their rated frequency, what i would like to know is,
i) was i duped into believing that this processor is a 2.66 GHz CPU while actually it was a 2 GHz one? And if so, has any 533 mhz fsb 2 ghz p4 ever been produced? i checked the intel website, 2.26ghz was the lowest speed for 533m fsb that i saw.
ii) or is it that there is some genuine problem with the board or the processor, or the combination of these two? if yes, how can it be fixed?

plz help...


----------



## sms_solver (Oct 23, 2004)

download AIDA32 from the site below, the check the actual speed of your P4

*www.onlythebestfreeware.com/program.asp?program_id=175

This sw give complete info about yr processor, motherboard, RAM
I guess it will help you.


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

Contact ur PC vendor!


----------



## cg84 (Oct 23, 2004)

have told the vendor...says he'll look into it. lets wait and watch.
but right now, what i m really curious to know is wether there really is a 2 ghz fsb 533 mhz p4 in the market. as i said before, the lowest 533mhz fsb cpu that i could find out was a 2.26 ghz p4, so hows my machine showing a 2 ghz one?


----------



## pikathoidingjam (Oct 24, 2004)

The IntelÂ® Desktop Board D865GBF supports a single IntelÂ® processor in an mPGA478 socket. See the table below for a complete list of supported processors.

Warning: Processors not specifically listed by type and rated speed may have requirements that are not supported by the desktop board's design. Use of unsupported processors may result in improper operation, damage to the desktop board or processor, or reduced product life.


Processor Family Processor Number Processor Speed System Bus Frequency L2 Cache Size BIOS Version Notes 
IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4
Extreme Edition   3.40 GHz 800 MHz 512 KB 
2 MB (L3)  P11 or greater The following board revisions (AA numbers) support these processors:

C25840-405 or later 
C28140-405 or later 
C28144-406 or later 
C25827-405 or later 
C25843-405 or later 
C28142-405 or later.

See the board revision note, below, for an explanation.

  3.20 GHz 800 MHz 512 KB 
2 MB (L3)  P11 or greater 
IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® 4   3.40E GHz 800 MHz 1 MB P13 or greater 
  3.20E GHz 800 MHz 1 MB P13 or greater 
  3E GHz 800 MHz 1 MB P13 or greater 
  2.80E GHz 800 MHz 1 MB P13 or greater 
  2.80A GHz 533 MHz 1 MB P13 or greater 
  2.40A GHz 533 MHz 1 MB P13 or greater 
  3.40 GHz 800 MHz 512 KB P11 or greater All board revisions support these processors 
  3.20 GHz 800 MHz 512 KB P06 or greater 
  3 GHz 800 MHz 512 KB P06 or greater 
  3.06 GHz 533 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.80C GHz 800 MHz 512 KB P06 or greater 
  2.80 GHz 533 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.66 GHz 533 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.60C GHz 800 MHz 512 KB P06 or greater 
  2.60 GHz 400 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.53 GHz 533 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.50 GHz 400 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.40C GHz 800 MHz 512 KB P06 or greater 
  2.40B GHz 533 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.40 GHz 400 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.26 GHz 533 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2.20 GHz 400 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  2A GHz 400 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  1.80A GHz 400 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
  1.60A GHz 400 MHz 512 KB P03 or greater 
IntelÂ® CeleronÂ® D 335 2.80 GHz 533 MHz 256 KB P18 or greater The following board revisions (AA numbers) support these processors:

C25840-405 or later 
C28140-405 or later 
C28144-406 or later 
C25827-405 or later 
C25843-405 or later 
C28142-405 or later.

See the board revision note, below, for an explanation.

330 2.66 GHz 533 MHz 256 KB P18 or greater 
325 2.53 GHz 533 MHz 256 KB P18 or greater 
320 2.40 GHz 533 MHz 256 KB P18 or greater 
IntelÂ® CeleronÂ®   2.80 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater All board revisions support these processors 
  2.70 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater 
  2.60 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater 
  2.50 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater 
  2.40 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater 
  2.30 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater 
  2.20 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater 
  2.10 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater 
  2.00 GHz 400 MHz 128 KB P03 or greater


----------



## cg84 (Oct 24, 2004)

pikathoidingjam, i saw the exact same page on intel website, but it still doesnt answer my question...


----------



## amistik (Oct 25, 2004)

Post the detail reasult obtained from Intel Processor frequency ID utility. Particularly of  CPUID DATA Tab. Including Stepping processor details etc. Since this is the only authenticate programme to detect exact frequency of an Intel CPU.
 I think your mother board is Original Intel D865GBF Board. If not post your Mother board details also including bios version.

It seems that fault lies in CPU, but with extensive testing it is difficult to draw conclussion.


----------



## pikathoidingjam (Oct 25, 2004)

they always adviced us to look at the processor, the print, to comfirm the exact specifications of the processors!! it is easy to manipulate thru the software. i think ur cpu vendor needs some explaining to do!!


----------

